# SPX - Spectrum Metals



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 March 2007)

Another new U float, lists in April,

It has 40 licences in the N.T.

Will have 60m sahres on issue

40m of these are director and seed shares, so only 20m in the IPO and tradeable,

With $4m cash on list and alot of grounds in N.T. combined with only 20m tradeable shares I reckon this will list at 60c


----------



## TedE (29 March 2007)

*Re: TUC - Territory Uranium*

I agree with you.  Not sure what TUC will do, but I believe it'll be something special.  Hopefully another NUP.

I certainly intend to get in on the ground floor.

Ted


----------



## Halba (29 March 2007)

*Re: TUC - Territory Uranium*

Hi I emailed the company, they said no shares available for public =((((

:grenade:

I must say this is a classic YOUNG T stock! The float looks brilliant with anomalies everywhere.


----------



## Ken (4 April 2007)

*Re: TUC - Territory Uranium*

I noticed in the prospectus that they have Aboriginal Arnhem tenements in N.T.

Does anyone know much about this area?  Whether its mineable?

I know NAD has raised money at 4.3 cents to explore this area, but don't know if its mineable for uranium.

However NAD has a lot of shares on issue from capital raising over the years, but even so if TUC are looking in the region it may increase there share price which is only at 3.5 cents.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (24 April 2007)

*Re: TUC - Territory Uranium*



Hi folks,

TUC ... figure this one may not be as strong as others,
in the early days, at least ... time cycles ahead, stack 
up like this:

    26042007 ... lists 1pm EST

    02052007 ... minor and difficult cycle

    03052007 ... minor and positive, intraday only

    07052007 ... aggressive and positive cycle here
                  ... may be short-lived.

08-09052007 ... negative news expected here

     15052007 ... negative spotlight on TUC

     24052007 ... minor and difficult aspect ... news ???

     25052007 ... minor and positive intraday only

     30052007 ... positive cycle ... finance-related  ??? ... 

15-18062007 ... 2 difficult cycles here ... 

TUC ... should be back on the boil, in Nov/Dec 2007 !~!

More later ...

happy days

 paul


----------



## Halba (26 April 2007)

*Re: TUC - Territory Uranium*

Any comment on this one before the open? Young T?

Currently iap: 65-66, may list around 70c ish.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 April 2007)

*Re: TUC - Territory Uranium*



Halba said:


> Any comment on this one before the open? Young T?
> 
> Currently iap: 65-66, may list around 70c ish.




Yes will be banking all of my refund chqs today


----------



## Halba (26 April 2007)

*Re: TUC - Territory Uranium*

U buying in YOUNG t?

Disclosure: bought in small parcel(not much) @ 54c...


----------



## Halba (26 April 2007)

*Re: TUC - Territory Uranium*

Parcel not looking good, especially at close 49.5c. Not hurt, as only small amount. This looks cheap compared to the likes of NUP, which is $49m mkt cap, and TUC only ~$29m mkt cap. Am testing the waters on this one. Lets see how low it goes.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 April 2007)

*Re: TUC - Territory Uranium*



Halba said:


> U buying in YOUNG t?
> 
> Disclosure: bought in small parcel(not much) @ 54c...




Hey Halba,

Nah, went for KGL instead N.T. U focus now with a $8m Mkt Cap!

Would have loved to have got some TUC on the float though


----------



## Halba (27 April 2007)

*Re: TUC - Territory Uranium*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey Halba,
> 
> Nah, went for KGL instead N.T. U focus now with a $8m Mkt Cap!
> 
> Would have loved to have got some TUC on the float though




Another case of dirt Young T? I don't see any radiometric anomalies, or they have not provided any. TUC has dozens of anomalies.


----------



## motion (30 April 2007)

*Re: TUC - Territory Uranium*

WOW TUC is off to a good start .... seems alot of interest here... any toughts on why this share has really taken off ....


----------



## improvise (22 June 2007)

*TUC - Territory Uranium*

Just had a look at these guys. Have some fantastic tenaments compared to other recently listed Uranium stocks. Buyers starting to build again. They have been fairly quite on the announcement front. Somethings going to happen soon. Spoke to my mate whos a geo in NT. Reckons theres some good potential where their tenements are. Im jumping on board. What do you guys thinks?


----------



## Trevor Perth (26 October 2010)

*Re: TUC - Territory Uranium*

Closed up 60% today.  REE results good and comparable with similar finds.  Worth a look?


----------



## tothemax6 (1 March 2011)

*Re: TUC - Territory Uranium*

Wow this stock looks to be doing well since the last post. Thought I'd bump it up...


----------



## springhill (20 July 2012)

*Re: TUC - TUC Resources*

TUC have a shiny new presentation out for those interested in HREEs

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120719/pdf/427h9srqmlzjn8.pdf


----------



## System (9 January 2014)

On January 7th, 2014, TUC Resources Limited (TUC) changed its name and ASX code to Spectrum Rare Earths Limited (SPX).


----------



## Joules MM1 (6 January 2018)

I liked this as a shell play for a long time and swam in an out over last cupla years and back in over last few weeks
with sudden influx of new team and new plays we have two diff games afoot, first to keeping the asx happy by being active with new fields and a new member of the team is a specialist in listings ....appears several deep pockets social mediaphiles are keen on this stock too....until they get their % fill then they'll bail....so currently this is less a longterm play rather a sell the news play 

search: my leather pouch is full at .011's .....can't seem to _get_ anymore to fit in it as it's non-resizeable these days... (that's a euphemism, so i must be a bloke..._have at it libtards_ .....youre not sure what a _libtard_ is...like a custard only yellower?)


----------



## Joules MM1 (15 January 2018)

if holding, look for a pop for an exit ......just too many "personalities" in the socmed world holding and plenty of bahbahs chanting, for the spike not to get sold into .....caveats etc


----------



## greggles (6 August 2018)

Could be some bad news for SPX this week. They went into a trading halt today with the following reason given:



> In accordance with Listing Rule 17.1 Spectrum requests that an immediate trading halt be placed on its securities pending the release of an announcement regarding the impact of the Carr Wildfire (ASX Release 30 July 2018) on the Washington Gold Project.
> 
> Spectrum expects the trading halt will be required for a period not exceeding the commencement of trading on 8 August 2018, in accordance with ASX Listing Rule 17.1.1 and ASX Operating Rule 16.4.2, and that an announcement regarding the proposed transaction will likely be made within that timeframe.


----------



## System (26 September 2018)

On September 26th, 2018, Spectrum Rare Earths Limited changed its name to Spectrum Metals Limited.


----------



## Joules MM1 (19 March 2019)

"SPECTRUM METALS LIMITEDSecurity Code: SPXPause in TradingTrading in the securities of the entity will be temporarily paused pending a further announcement. "

sellers came at .013's .....and the halt hits ....time for a spike


----------



## explod (20 March 2019)

Well I have picked this for April's comp but its going berserk too soon maybe.  Gold stock are just so so atm, but SPX is getting great assay results, just out of a trading halt with the latest and on she goes.


----------



## explod (21 March 2019)

Staruuth.   Spose one can't change a stock selection, lol









email this chart



printer-friendly format


----------



## explod (25 March 2019)

Goodness, slow down, April hasn't begun:-


----------



## Joules MM1 (26 March 2019)

explod said:


> Goodness, slow down, April hasn't begun:-





had to rebuy at 023's today based on failure of offers to swamp the bids as is normal 'spam the retail' process


----------



## greggles (29 March 2019)

Assay results announced this morning from a further three holes from recent drilling at Penny North. The high grade intercepts just keep on coming:






SPX up another 24% to 3.1c following this morning's news. What a great run it's had this month.


----------



## explod (29 March 2019)




----------



## Joules MM1 (29 March 2019)

greggles said:


> Assay results announced this morning from a further three holes from recent drilling at Penny North. The high grade intercepts just keep on coming:
> 
> View attachment 93376
> 
> ...




on track to tackle highest volume on the 21st march 133MM .....will be interesting to see if the volume supports a break-away today (it's hard to call that due to SPA) ..so now we have a "gap-up" of sorts again difficult to call that based on the spa but if the volume make-up shows more at the offer then we may have a fomo train leaving the station ......mebbe ....not usually this busy in the que at this time of the day and we have the weekend leisure readers to come monday....

sample


----------



## barney (29 March 2019)

Some rich looking veins up there!  Penny North may emulate Penny West ….. Enough pennies and it could turn into dollars


----------



## Joules MM1 (29 March 2019)

exploding away ....pun intended, major holder wants 40MM more loans $AUD1MM = belief in further finds


----------



## Joules MM1 (29 March 2019)

@explod 
your weekend reading
https://thewest.com.au/business/pub...ne-for-spectrum-at-penny-north-ng-b881151605z

excerpts

" Spectrum Metals has intersected more than 3 ounces to the tonne in recent drilling undertaken at its emerging Penny North prospect located 25km south from the Youanmi mining centre in the Murchison district of Western Australia.

The new intercept of 4 metres grading 105.2g/t gold from 151m down-hole, includes a metre at an eye-popping 292.8g/t gold from 153m.

The result is even more impressive as it lies 20m down-dip from last week’s reported result of 4m @ 35.2g/t gold.

The company looks like it’s on to something substantial here and although deep, the discovery has all the makings of a new high-grade, plunging ore shoot north of the historical Penny West open pit.

Spectrum also intersected narrower intervals of 2m @ 19.7g/t gold from 115m down-hole and 1m @ 10.8g/t gold from 154m down-hole on drill sections 20m south and north respectively of this week’s, thick bonanza grade intersection.

Managing Director Paul Adams said: “_The intersection of 4m at 105.2 g/t gold in hole SPWRC022 is the highest grade intersection yet seen in our program at Penny North and lies down dip of 4m at 35.2 g/t. At this location, the lode is exhibiting a very strong tenor and builds on our knowledge base of the distribution of high-grade within the lode structure.”_

Additional holes have been completed adjacent to the newly defined ore position at Penny North and assays are pending.
Spectrum also recently unearthed multiple, high priority regional drilling targets from an auger geochemical sampling program at Penny West project, particularly around the Magenta prospect, about 2km north of the open pit area.
The company has completed three shallower holes at Magenta and these assay results are pending."
--------------
https://smallcaps.com.au/spectrum-metals-finds-high-grade-gold-zone-historic-penny-west-project/
--------------
https://www.businessnews.com.au/article/Spectrum-hits-gold-paydirt-at-new-WA-project
--------------
https://stockhead.com.au/resources/...t-some-old-time-proper-paydirt-at-penny-west/


----------



## Joules MM1 (3 April 2019)

more consolidation today on the release, jittery retailers give in quick az
*
----------------------------
Spectrum Minerals (ASX: SPX) has hit a new zone* of high grade gold in its southern-most hole below Penny West Pit, 25km south of the Youanmi mining center in WA. Significant intercepts include 5m at 28.9 g/t gold from 203m, which also boasts 1m at 103 g/t gold from 203m, and within 31m at 5.5 g/t gold from 203m.

The “unusually thick” intersection occurs at Spectrum’s deepest hole yet, and it says it “may represent a new zone of structural thickening to the south and at depth, *giving Spectrum a “large new target for further drilling”*.

https://stockhead.com.au/resources/...aterson-province-ground-it-beat-rio-tinto-to/


----------



## barney (3 April 2019)

Joules MM1 said:


> The “unusually thick” intersection occurs at Spectrum’s deepest hole yet, and it says it “may represent a new zone of structural thickening to the south and at depth, *giving Spectrum a “large new target for further drilling”*.




Often the thick nuggetty "discoveries" can be a flash in the pan, but give the history of "Penny" this looks really interesting  …. and the current price action agrees  ….. Don't hold, but if I did I would be sitting tight


----------



## Joules MM1 (12 April 2019)

with the extra scrip avail at auction at .24 that's clogged up the auction, despite the good annoc today, price will struggle until all the weak money gets out of the way
the cue is now balanced reflecting the tussle (versus a 3>1 bid/offer ratio a few sessions ago)

chart looks constructive daily basis so a close in the .28/.31 range today would support the idea a few deep pockets are supporting price and once the glut is washed out price can make ascension esp once gold (in usd's) returns to uptrend

(extra scrip sold to sophs will likely unload into a spike to get their % fill, sophs dont usually get trapped so we should expect a spike at least)


----------



## barney (12 April 2019)

Joules MM1 said:


> *price will struggle until all the weak money gets out of the way ….*
> 
> *chart looks constructive daily basis so a close in the .28/.31 range today would support the idea a few deep pockets are supporting price and once the glut is washed out ….*
> 
> *(extra scrip sold to sophs will likely unload into a spike to get their % fill ...*




Agree 100% Joules …..


----------



## Joules MM1 (15 April 2019)

and back to the issue price at .24 - how unusual 
-----------------------------------------------------

* What Kind Of Shareholder Owns Most Spectrum Metals Limited (ASX:SPX) Stock? *
Simply Wall St January 9, 2019
The big shareholder groups in Spectrum Metals Limited (ASX:SPX) have power over the company. Insiders often own a large chunk of younger, smaller, companies while huge companies tend to have institutions as shareholders. I generally like to see some degree of insider ownership, even if only a little. As Nassim Nicholas Taleb said, ‘Don’t tell me what you think, tell me what you have in your portfolio.’

Spectrum Metals is not a large company by global standards. It has a market capitalization of AU$5.3m, which means it wouldn’t have the attention of many institutional investors. Our analysis of the ownership of the company, below, shows that institutions own shares in the company. Let’s take a closer look to see what the different types of shareholder can tell us about SPX.





*What Does The Institutional Ownership Tell Us About Spectrum Metals?*
Institutions typically measure themselves against a benchmark when reporting to their own investors, so they often become more enthusiastic about a stock once it’s included in a major index. We would expect most companies to have some institutions on the register, especially if they are growing.

Spectrum Metals already has institutions on the share registry. Indeed, they own 8.1% of the company. This can indicate that the company has a certain degree of credibility in the investment community. However, it is best to be wary of relying on the supposed validation that comes with institutional investors. They too, get it wrong sometimes. It is not uncommon to see a big share price drop if two large institutional investors try to sell out of a stock at the same time. So it is worth checking the past earnings trajectory of Spectrum Metals, (below). Of course, keep in mind that there are other factors to consider, too.
https://simplywall.st/stocks/au/mat...ns-most-spectrum-metals-limited-asxspx-stock/
----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## explod (30 April 2019)

Well here we go for the "merry month of May".  Good announcement overnight and we see a further drop.

https://yourir.info/resources/af16a...e_intercepts_from_Magenta_and_Penny_North.pdf


----------



## barney (30 April 2019)

explod said:


> Good announcement overnight and we see a further drop.




Looks a bit nasty at face value ….

Of course … If Penny is the real deal, it is simply "penny pinchers" screwing the short termers to the wall

My gut feel is the latter …. and I'm tempted to buy


----------



## barney (30 April 2019)

On the flip side …. The market was rightly spooked at the narrow/insignificant intercepts …. 

It is a Spec …  and it is still a punt


----------



## Joules MM1 (23 July 2019)

retails hungry for it
twiggs money flows both + zone

BFT in action


----------



## barney (23 July 2019)

barney said:


> l
> 
> My gut feel is the latter …. and I'm tempted to buy




Note to self …. listen to self


----------



## Joules MM1 (24 July 2019)

"dogs are gunna eat themselves "

munch munch

what's the easiest way to catch a fish?
get someone to throw it to you!


----------



## Joules MM1 (25 July 2019)

the stock made a technical breakout at .033 as the low prior to that was the lowest in a decade so that qualified the stock for a breakout to attract retail tech-heads

price looked like stalling yesterday yet persistant new bids appear and we're still in ascention
as it is as a new phase in price there are no historic swings/ratios to look at with any reliability when looking for likely resistance
as unreliable as a static dom is, the bid: offer ratio has been the least at 4:1 and peak at 7:1 last 3 sessions both for bid:sell accounts and bid:sell volume


----------



## barney (25 July 2019)

Joules MM1 said:


> the stock made a technical breakout at .033




And the day after went higher and much harder on much bigger Volume …… so many Stocks, so little time

Have to wait for the mandatory 2nd retracement so we can all get on and make a motza on the 3rd run up lol ...


----------



## Joules MM1 (26 July 2019)

decent size hit the bid when there was enough in the depth, slow distribution day

discounts to come


----------



## Joules MM1 (26 July 2019)

retail supporting the close, looks like i'm wrong, more upside monday looks like
prints like a bullish day today


----------



## Joules MM1 (29 July 2019)

nadgers ,closed friday .059's rebuy .073's 
hate paying up!
pfft ..break-away gap or exhaustion gap ? ....going with b/a
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190729/pdf/446yh1mr13m69h.pdf


----------



## Joules MM1 (29 July 2019)

....aaaand it's an investment


----------



## Joules MM1 (29 July 2019)

the sell on friday  was based on a divergent  the 21day money flow - a spurious assumption from me as 

the TMF like most MF's are probably incorrect due to data feed, rendering them all-but useless for interpreting retail v deep pockets ......regularly this stock is either a 1c out of whack on incrediblecharts (the whole bar doesnt print) and  some sessions 30-40% when Chi transactions are dominant - volume does not print so clearly there is a data void and the TMF's are not printing the Chi volume/transactions 

not a prob for retail brokers like commsec now they have the live chi feed but anz does not 

doesnt mean the TMF is altogether useless but needs more attention to when where the data is applied


----------



## barney (29 July 2019)

Joules MM1 said:


> ....aaaand it's an investment




Nah she's right Joules

Actually looks pretty good …….. lots of nice juicy gold grades and widths …… The Penny dropped


----------



## Joules MM1 (29 July 2019)

barney said:


> Nah she's right Joules
> 
> Actually looks pretty good …….. lots of nice juicy gold grades and widths …… The Penny dropped




barney, you punsta ....careful it doesnt become Penn and Teller Fool us  ......

social media shows retail are all over this, Barton's recent purchases another boost to confidence
chart showing all the right impulsive moves, albeit stealth selling (sells only arrive when the first level bids build up)


----------



## barney (29 July 2019)

Joules MM1 said:


> barney, you punsta ....careful it doesnt become Penn and Teller Fool us  ……




Lol .... I love Penn and Teller

I noticed till today that I didn't even have SPX on my watchlist …. even though I was apparently "watching" them  I really am a crap trader … still LOL …. 

For some reason I do ok though

I think you will do ok out of this one as well


----------



## Joules MM1 (29 July 2019)

barney said:


> Lol .... I love Penn and Teller
> 
> I noticed till today that I didn't even have SPX on my watchlist …. even though I was apparently "watching" them  I really am a crap trader … still LOL ….
> 
> ...




in 22 out 28
in 47 out 59 (looking for 51/52)
in 73 ....and still the undefeated try-hard in my house 
that's  if we get up few days ..but with news exhausted the market might decide time for some sideways action on  a % basis ....


----------



## barney (30 July 2019)

Joules MM1 said:


> in 22 out 28
> in 47 out 59 (looking for 51/52)
> in 73 ....and still the undefeated try-hard in my house
> that's  if we get up few days ..but with news exhausted the market might decide time for some sideways action on  a % basis ....




Good work ....

Cap Raise …… Not ideal.  They have $4 million in the bank but burned a bit last quarter so how much will they go for ...… $10 million ??

Been a  steep rise and the cap raise would have been on the table for a while. Hopefully they will raise the CR price to fit the SP …. 

Anywhere above 6 cents will work ok I reckon ….Under that they will need to fix the hole in the boat


----------



## Joules MM1 (1 August 2019)

out at 80

issue for cr is 6.25 .. size tends to determin where price goes


----------



## barney (1 August 2019)

Joules MM1 said:


> out at 80
> 
> issue for cr is 6.25 .. size tends to determin where price goes




Well traded Joules


----------



## Joules MM1 (1 August 2019)

the volume at bid and offer has shifted

66mmbid x 8mm offer a 1 and 2 weeks ago 
44mmbid x 6mm offer a few days ago
33mmbid x 6mm offer sofar today

was a great differential .. the overall bid has fallen off
if the gen retail thinks it'll pullback they'll hold off but it's unlikely the stock will reach cr 6.25
and prob take a few weeks to shakedown unless a new drill-thrill is released


----------



## barney (1 August 2019)

Joules MM1 said:


> if the gen retail thinks it'll pullback they'll hold off but it's unlikely the stock will reach cr 6.25 and prob take a few weeks to shakedown unless a new drill-thrill is released




I'm not as specific as you are with the market depth …. but given the slope of the chart, and the Cap Raise announcement at 0.0625 cents, and we are now trading at 0.089 today …..

Taking profits seemed prudent …. The Sophistos are already at +40% in less than a day so you'd suspect there could be a bit of pass the parcel going on?


----------



## Joules MM1 (1 August 2019)

barney said:


> I'm not as specific as you are with the market depth …. but given the slope of the chart, and the Cap Raise announcement at 0.0625 cents, and we are now trading at 0.089 today …..
> 
> Taking profits seemed prudent …. The Sophistos are already at +40% in less than a day so you'd suspect there could be a bit of pass the parcel going on?




impressive .....enough steam to keep going..could be one of those once in a decade rip-roaring takeoffs


----------



## barney (1 August 2019)

Joules MM1 said:


> impressive .....enough steam to keep going..could be one of those once in a decade rip-roaring takeoffs




Who is supplying all that Buying Volume  I thought it was done and dusted at 0.089

Currently 82 million traded today … The Sophs bought 116 million in the cap raise … it cant be that simple

2 minutes later, now 87 million traded …. and maybe .089 is D and D … who knows.

Make that 88 million (slow typer)


----------



## Joules MM1 (1 August 2019)

no one at topstocks.com or sharescene.com have any current posts, that leaves us and hattusscrappuss.crank

so whomever is doing the turnover are jockies

halfway for today is 84, closing below, with more on offer, would tell us the % is a bit stretched

currently 44mmbid 10mmoffer


----------



## barney (1 August 2019)

Joules MM1 said:


> no one at topstocks.com or sharescene.com have any current posts, that leaves us and hattusscrappuss.crank
> so whomever is doing the turnover are jockies




I like horse racing but I don't trust jockies

Intraday Chart backs up your 0.084 level …. watching with interest and for education


----------



## Joules MM1 (2 August 2019)

the # of bidders has increased in the dom, the size of the bid pending has decreased, there is now av 35mmbid v 12mmoffer ......retail chomping at slow sellers

i think we can get this a lot cheaper over a few more days unless a drill-thrill is released


----------



## barney (2 August 2019)

Joules MM1 said:


> i think we can get this a lot cheaper over a few more days unless a drill-thrill is released




Yeah agree ….. Fundamentally the Co. looks in good shape for a Spec …. but the run has been steep.

If I was a holder, I would not like to see 0.073 get taken out easily in the short term, otherwise 6 may come back into play.

Profit is in the bag …. Well traded I think Joules


----------



## Joules MM1 (5 August 2019)

no pullback
trend structure still carries an impulsive build even while the larger xjo is on a 100+ point pullback

holding 082's


----------



## Joules MM1 (5 August 2019)

xauusd confirmed it's break-up/break-out today
many eyes are back on PM's

retail hype machine is in full swing and not quite at "this can't fail" mode ......


----------



## barney (5 August 2019)

Joules MM1 said:


> xauusd confirmed it's break-up/break-out today
> many eyes are back on PM's retail hype machine is in full swing and not quite at "this can't fail" mode




Are you thinking another entry Joules??   Call me a chicken, but I'd be wanting to jump in on the next substantial retrace at low 6's after such a big run up … may never happen, but if not … just another one slipped to the keeper


----------



## Joules MM1 (5 August 2019)

barney said:


> Are you thinking another entry Joules??   Call me a chicken, but I'd be wanting to jump in on the next substantial retrace at low 6's after such a big run up … may never happen, but if not … just another one slipped to the keeper




"[i'm] holding 082's"

yep

got some when the sell at the open failed to materialise and sellers were quickly gobbled up, doesnt mean we wont get a better discount but bidders still arriving so that's where the long-only game is right now, maybe it'll change after the diggers conven is over and now gold in USD's has made a break-out (theyre represented but not presenting as far as i cant tell) 

sideways for a few days wouldnt surprise, there's no rule that says price _has_ to revisit the capraise so low 6's is probably less likely, i'd rather be long than short if it was a doordie question


----------



## explod (5 August 2019)

Looks like an excellent chart to me.  And after such a week the drop Friday is the understandable take off the tie and head for the pub.

If Aussie gold holds todays gain overnight I will feel envious of you holders IMV.


----------



## Joules MM1 (9 August 2019)

still holding this thing ......qualifier as a blow-off stock ....social media kiddies are all giddy az

@barney is it fitting your style, yet ?


----------



## explod (9 August 2019)

Big buyers moving into this, is going to keep going up IMHO.


----------



## barney (9 August 2019)

Joules MM1 said:


> still holding this thing ......qualifier as a blow-off stock ....social media kiddies are all giddy az
> 
> @barney is it fitting your style, yet ?




Lol … no one has ever accused me of having a style Joules … if I did it would called "Daggy-dad"  … according to my kidz  They just don't understand what true trend-setting is all about of course!

Its funny, I actually get almost (I did say "almost") as much enjoyment seeing someone else crack a winner as I do when I get one.

You have been working this one over and had the tenacity to go back in based on your market depth analysis when I would have been a big scaredy cat. 

Hats off from me Mr Joules … over the magic 10 cents .... 

Lets hope she continues on multiples of those 0.05 increments so you can throw a big party and supply us all with copious amounts of bourbon and coke

Out of curiosity .. what is their current Market Cap? …  Is it as small as I think?? ….  If it is, and the Penny really drops …. you might need a truck for all that cash …. lol


----------



## explod (9 August 2019)

This is just brilliant for you Joules and the drop off in volume at the end of today speaks volumes IMV for next week:-


----------



## barney (9 August 2019)

explod said:


> This is just brilliant for you Joules




Yep … 

In a perfect world …. The move will gain some momentum and the jagged 10.5 cent level will get gapped up on Monday to 11 or higher …

Then you can sip margaritas for a couple of weeks just because you can afford it  lol …


----------



## explod (9 August 2019)

Geeeezzzzz barney, my IMV means "in my view", just don't want to mislead anyone against the AU stock:-






It's Friday, have a rest


----------



## barney (9 August 2019)

explod said:


> Geeeezzzzz barney, my IMV means "in my view",
> It's Friday, have a rest




What do you mean?  I am resting!   I've been out doing real work today

Just about knock off time now … Good luck on Monday Open @Joules MM1


----------



## Joules MM1 (10 August 2019)

explod said:


> This is just brilliant for you Joules and the drop off in volume at the end of today speaks volumes IMV for next week:-





i had a 'measure' to exit at 10.9 on a  weak/fake take-off (based loosely around a news release which we got thru the canadiana/barton connect)  a pop on the open monday then i'll look to close then...but you know the fluffy clouds and rainbows are singing and every euphemism and analogy is being applied by happyfeet retailers across social media so and when price slumped back to .068's and i thought i'd got an 'investment' someone came in and did the lift within a cupla hours to .074's and off we went again on lower-than prior-to volume, less volume doesnt imply a rotation

my take-away, deep pockets are at work to get this thing rolling into a rocket, price is very well supported as shown in that swing to .068's and you can see it in @explod 's chart, a very smooth swing, retail is giddy at the vocal pump, there's essentially no reason to exit right now, metals are all the vogue, you go with the vogue until the vogue goes rogue ....oh god...stop me....where's my coffee....


----------



## barney (12 August 2019)

barney said:


> Yep …
> 
> In a perfect world …. The move will gain some momentum and the jagged 10.5 cent level will get gapped up on Monday to 11 or higher …




Going well … 10.5 currently eliminated.  A 12 cent close this arv would be handy 12.5 would be even handier!


----------



## Joules MM1 (12 August 2019)

barney said:


> Going well … 10.5 currently eliminated.  A 12 cent close this arv would be handy 12.5 would be even handier!




a turning worm, @barney 
all the kids who's dads mates got the inside scoop are in......no one left to sell to ?


----------



## barney (12 August 2019)

Joules MM1 said:


> a turning worm, @barney
> all the kids who's dads mates got the inside scoop are in......no one left to sell to ?




Yeah it seemed to lose a bit of steam in the arvo …. however … sometimes the Devil, or perhaps the Angel  is in the detail

Quick tally/approximate values  (within a couple of %) …

Trades/Shares traded at 10.5 cents … 1.25 million 

Shares traded around 11 cents … 7 million

Shares traded around 11.5 cents … 6.25 million

Shares traded at 12 cents …. A whisker under 7 million 

There may be food for thought in those numbers methinks


----------



## Joules MM1 (12 August 2019)

barney said:


> Yeah it seemed to lose a bit of steam in the arvo …. however … sometimes the Devil, or perhaps the Angel  is in the detail
> 
> Quick tally/approximate values  (within a couple of %) …
> 
> ...




how much as a % of each  level was traded at the bid or at the offer is a tell other than that the volume itself does not imply either way, shallow volume is typical of a bull trend as most of the volume is in the rotation that led to the take off, heavy volume at a high is both a group fear of missing out and the other group using that strength to get out, so how does that fit todays profile ?


----------



## Joules MM1 (12 August 2019)

Joules MM1 said:


> how much as a % of each  level was traded at the bid or at the offer is a tell other than that the volume itself does not imply either way, shallow volume is typical of a bull trend as most of the volume is in the rotation that led to the take off, heavy volume at a high is both a group fear of missing out and the other group using that strength to get out, so how does that fit todays profile ?




viewed thru that lens, if you like, it is more likely we're now some what exhausted and need time to reset, which doesnt mean fall over, prob more sideways chop, a with news spike thrown in to come


----------



## barney (13 August 2019)

Joules MM1 said:


> viewed thru that lens, if you like, it is more likely we're now some what exhausted and need time to reset, which doesnt mean fall over, prob more sideways chop, a with news spike thrown in to come




Yeah that's what I was thinking …. If it trades back to 10.5 with venom, that would be negative.  The median point of all the Volume is 11.5 so an inside day with an 11 cent close would sit ok.


----------



## Joules MM1 (13 August 2019)

barney said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking …. If it trades back to 10.5 with venom, that would be negative.  The median point of all the Volume is 11.5 so an inside day with an 11 cent close would sit ok.




the money that matters has pulled its support ...looking for lower prices


----------



## Joules MM1 (13 August 2019)

'ok, have to close out here...'

wait ....waaaiiite

aaaaaand no!


----------



## barney (13 August 2019)

Joules MM1 said:


> 'ok, have to close out here...'
> 
> wait ....waaaiiite
> 
> aaaaaand no!




Did ye or did ye not Joules?  ….. Most of todays trading was done at 10.5 or under but the chart looks like typical rotation after a spike high … always a tough call whether to let them go or not

Buying/accumulating on the second retrace after a move is my favorite pattern … getting the timing right is the hard part.  

The 10 cent region has its benefits of course …. down in baby steps, up in big daddy steps


----------



## Joules MM1 (13 August 2019)

barney said:


> Did ye or did ye not Joules?  ….. Most of todays trading was done at 10.5 or under but the chart looks like typical rotation after a spike high … always a tough call whether to let them go or not
> 
> Buying/accumulating on the second retrace after a move is my favorite pattern … getting the timing right is the hard part.
> 
> The 10 cent region has its benefits of course …. down in baby steps, up in big daddy steps




lol,  second time i was about to pull the exit....but then retail poured in just enough and sellers backed off just enough....nothing to do


----------



## Joules MM1 (30 August 2019)

still not much to do, a small probe to .095 tested the backbone and it held up, friday (today) saw some chasing of supply, chart looks very constructive (maybe a bullflag something), all the distribution carried out last week looks complete, now it's a matter of a decent find and hello a five minute whooshka


----------



## barney (2 September 2019)

Joules MM1 said:


> still not much to do, a small probe to .095 tested the backbone and it held up, friday (today) saw some chasing of supply, chart looks very constructive (maybe a bullflag something), all the distribution carried out last week looks complete, now it's a matter of a decent find and hello a five minute whooshka



Yeah noticed this on Friday … healthy feel about it.


----------



## Joules MM1 (10 October 2019)

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20191010/pdf/449clpcz1ltjrf.pdf

someone kocked up


----------



## barney (10 October 2019)

Joules MM1 said:


> someone kocked up




Just when it was looking safe to go back in the water 

Kind of makes the last few days trading look a bit ….  perhaps.


----------



## Joules MM1 (10 October 2019)

should say
someone has screwed  up at spectrum  if the confidentiality agreement is provable and
if it's provable then venus holding back to see if the spx guys find anything that makes the holder of the agreement very shrewd

think about it, if youre the venus guy/girl and you can prove you have the confi agreement you don have to rush to anything, let spx do the hard work then call in the agreement .....


----------



## barney (11 October 2019)

Joules MM1 said:


> think about it, if youre the venus guy/girl and you can prove you have the confi agreement you don have to rush to anything, let spx do the hard work then call in the agreement .....




Yep tend to agree.

Had a bit of a read up on all this to try and get the timeline ...

So Venus obviously wanted to sell Penny West (last October)
They go and have a chat to the Brokers (DJ Carmichael)
They obviously know David Bosio and Paul Adams at DJ Carmichael are also Directors of Spectrum.

So what would the "confidentiality agreement" actually say??  

We are telling you "DJ" Brokers that we want to sell Penny West but you can't tell anybody at Spectrum about it because you are Directors??  Derr

Yet Venus are more than happy to see the deal with Spectrum go through a year ago but now have a problem.  

Poor losers turn opportunists to the spectators


----------



## Joules MM1 (11 October 2019)

barney said:


> Yep tend to agree.
> 
> Had a bit of a read up on all this to try and get the timeline ...
> 
> ...




if you wanted to sell you want everyone to know ?
if you are speculating on buying you want no one to know


----------



## barney (11 October 2019)

Thanks Joules … yeah I had read all the above but was making the incorrect assumption that Spectrum were buying Penny West from Venus …. incorrect I now realise

So to clarify that I have this correct ….

Venus were looking to buy Penny West to add to their existing land holdings around the area?

(I was reading into it that they already owned PW and were approaching the "DJ-C" Brokers looking to sell it … incorrect

So the DJC lads(also Spectrum Directors) got the good oil from Venus and basically gazumped them to buy PW from owners  Patina Resources Pty Ltd and Plateaux Resources Pty Ltd.

Venus Board are now saying that the Spectrum lads broke the law and must pay up.

I note that in an announcement on 22nd March this year VMC reported to the market:-

_Spectrum Metals Ltd (SPX) has recently announced a “high grade gold discovery at 
Penny West” and subsequent high-grade assays confirming a new lode *in their *
*project area.*
_
Now if I was a Judge, I'd ask why back in March VMC were seemingly happy to admit that Penny West was in SPX's *PROJECT AREA,* but a few months later are going for the throat.

All this now revolves around the substance of the confidentiality agreement of course ….

But it makes you ask … Why would the VMC dudes go and talk to the DJC dudes if they knew they were also Directors of Spectrum.

My guess is they probably "used" to be mates ... not anymore

All the above does indicate that PW must be worth fighting over … so whoever gets the vote from the Judge should get a boost in the SP ….. whenever that may eventuate.


----------



## Trav. (27 November 2019)

December Tipping Comp Pick

Trying to find a reason for this pick but not coming up with much from the chart. Trending down since early august and showing a small recovery in November so I am hoping that it breaks out of my simple wedge shown on the chart below.


----------



## System (5 June 2020)

On June 4th, 2020, Spectrum Metals Limited (SPX) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.4, following despatch of compulsory acquisition notices by Ramelius Resources Limited (RMS).


----------

